

E-LockPicking: Opening Electronic Doors - albertogarciava
http://www.gabrielgonzalezgarcia.com/2015/04/15/e-lockpicking-opening-electronic-doors/

======
acd
Mostly all modern locks with keys are cloneable with a 3d scanner and a 3d
printer. You can also 3d print bump keys from just photographing the keyhole
in a door. Keys in you key chain are also false security feels safe but are
not.

